# Light and cover for corner tank?



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

OK, here's the story.

I have someone that wants to give me a corner tank and filter, no stand, no lid, no light. The tank is about 40 miles from home and the person who is giving it to me isn't able to give much more info, other than the tank has 2 straight edges that go all the way into the corner and the front is curved. So I know it's not a hexagon corner tank. When I asked about the size all I got was "BIG". I'm guessing somewhere between 30 and 60 gallons.

None of this is griping, I'm just trying to give as much info as possible. Free is good right?

My question is: How hard is going to be for me to find or make a lid and light for this tank? I went to a few shops today and no one I talked to sells anything for any corner tanks at all. They have corner tank set ups with lids and lights but nothing to sell separately. 

If putting a light and lid on this tank is going to cost more than half of what it would cost to buy a brand new setup then I probably won't pick it up.

Thoughts and comments please? I don't want to bring this thing home and find out I can't do anything with it.


----------

